
Show HN: Developers Homepage - Bogdanas
https://www.fullstackend.com/
======
aetherspawn
For a home page, it loads really slowly - sorry. I’d want the home page to
load in like <0.5sec otherwise it doesn’t bring much value.

From Australia it’s taking about 1 second upfront and then 5-10 seconds of
spinning to load the feed.

Maybe you could cache the feed in local storage (which you load immediately)
and only pull a diff? Serve a small dehydrated cache with the page load from
your server?

~~~
Bogdanas
Thank You for Your insight. Yes performance was one of the bottle necks, took
me few days to rewrite critical API calls from PHP to GO. Still load is higher
than 0.5 seconds, but now it takes around 1.5-2 seconds to fully load. Will
try to increase performance further

------
als0
SSL warning appears in the browser that says the website has been improperly
configured. Error code SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DONAIN

~~~
Bogdanas
Yeah, I moved to firebase hosting, so it had BAD CERT for a few minutes

